# March POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for March photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of MARCH in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Trenton Romulox

"Two different stories - same flowers" By Ognistik


----------



## Mesoam

that has got to be one of the most powerful images i have ever seen...


----------



## Ajay

Barn Owl by lostprophet


----------



## TaraSmith07

This photo is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## AussieTimmeh

I can't even vote yet, but this month would be tough to choose already even if I could!

Timmeh


----------



## TaraSmith07

I know its going to be a tough decision!!


----------



## Tangerini

*A Passing Cloud ~ tb2





*


----------



## kelley_french

very nice!


----------



## Valeen

Some really amazing and powerful photos, thats for sure!


----------



## Kiron Kid

How do we start our own gallery?

Thanks
Kiron Kid


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Kiron Kid said:


> How do we start our own gallery?
> 
> Thanks
> Kiron Kid



I think you have to be a subscriber to start a gallery. And I'm not entirely sure how to become a subscriber. This would be a good question for The Beginner's Place. It's not really a suitable question for this thread. Hope you find your answer.

Edit: Kiron Kid, you have to be a subscribed member to have a gallery on here. That involves paying, I believe. I tried to find where someone could subscribe to the site, but I have yet to find it. There's not an obvious link visible to me, maybe I'm missing something. But yes, to have a gallery started, you must be a paying member.


----------



## lostprophet

if you want to subscribe to TPF just follow this link http://thephotoforum.com/forum/announcement.php?f=19


----------



## danir

Lake by erick


----------



## LinhTM

This picture is awesome!



danir said:


> Lake by erick


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Sand #3* by _Abraxas_


----------



## DeadEye

[/


----------



## NJMAN

^^  I second the nomination for Smokin' Joe by Sw1tchFX  ^^


----------



## danir

After winter blues by Fangman


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Solo Dance* (#2) by _Emayd_


----------



## lostprophet

Darm site warmer than London thats for sure -  Underneath the arches   by Hoppy


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Trenton Romulox said:


> "Two different stories - same flowers" By Ognistik


 

Nice picture dear...


----------



## Clikon

lostprophet said:


> Darm site warmer than London thats for sure -  Underneath the arches   by Hoppy



I love this photo.  Is it just me, or is there a head at the convergence of the two arches at the far end, at the center.  It almost looks like some kind of batman if you look closely.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Clikon said:


> I love this photo. Is it just me, or is there a head at the convergence of the two arches at the far end, at the center. It almost looks like some kind of batman if you look closely. Am I wrong?


 


Well To me it's just looks like A Temple Where is ur batman Clikon...:O


----------



## Hoppy

Mr.Perfect said:


> Well To me it's just looks like A Temple Where is ur batman Clikon...:O


 
You've both have made me look at the orginal, Ain't imagination great....
I like both of your ideas.


----------



## GeneralBenson

Chris of Arabia said:


> *Solo Dance* (#2) by _Emayd_


 

This is so beautiful!  She must be dancing in the Matrix.  How do you take a shot like that?  Slow shutter, panning right while dancer moves, and multiple flashes to bring out the different parts?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Staples 'Architecture'* by _alafoto_


----------



## Zoolfoos

Chris of Arabia said:


> *Staples 'Architecture'* by _alafoto_



I must say - I think this is really creative. At first glance my mind sort of registered it as a city scape, even though it obviously can't be.

Very cool.


----------



## EricBrian

Ajay said:


> Barn Owl by lostprophet



I agree. I would love to have a print of this, too!


----------



## EricBrian

lostprophet said:


> if you want to subscribe to TPF just follow this link http://thephotoforum.com/forum/announcement.php?f=19




Thanks for the info. I just became a subscriber! 

Maybe put that info somewhere more prominent on the site so that it is easier to find? Just a thought.


----------



## MoBayRasta

This has to be one of the best B/W shots I have ever seen. Great great piece of art!



danir said:


> Lake by erick


----------

